# LCP Going Away



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was in the local gun store/range today. I am thinking of getting an LCP and wanted to try it out. I loved how it shot. But the sales people said that the LCP was being discontinued. Anyone heard this? I want one once availability goes up and prices go back down.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I seriously doubt it, it's been one of Ruger's best sellers ever.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I have thought about selling mine but every time I think about it, I carry it again and then remember how great it is to be able to carry such a easy to conceal piece.

We went fishing the other day. I grabbed it and stuck it on my side and left. We were gone for 2 hours with the kids and I forgot I even had it on me until we got back home and my husband put his arm around me and felt it on my side and said something about it.

They are kind of great like that.

Flash Bang Holster - 1144938, Concealment Holsters at Sportsman's Guide

and then there is this too....

note: those are not my boobs.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I sure hope you are all right. I want one. I just want the price to drop.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I think when I got mine it was about $289 or so...I don't remember exactly....It was about 4 years ago.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Bud's guns has them listed at $299...that would be good if they were in stock.

We did get the mag extension for ours. Amazon.com: Pearce Grips Gun Fits Ruger LCP Grip Extension: Sports & Outdoors

I think it is a must have. I have 2 or 3 mags also...I think 2...I can't remember. Husband carries it more than I do.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

In my opinion, the Ruger LCP is the top dog of the three most popular mouse guns: the Kel-Tec P3AT, the Taurus 738 TCP, and the Ruger LCP. I have the Ruger and the Kel_Tec and the Ruger beats it in several areas.


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

I replaced my LCP with a kahr P380...
I like the striker fired trigger.. Just like it's bigger brother kahr Pm9 ..

They make quite a set..


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Notice it's the item they have that's soon to be unavailable? Sort of a "hurry, buy this now" sales ploy? 

With the sales of these being what they are, I don't them being dropped from the catalog.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I purchased my limited edition OD Green from a buddy 2 months ago. Came in that color (tends to be a few dollars more when you find them) with the laserlyte, Pachmyr grip, 2 holsters and 100 rounds of ammo for $300 with only 25 rounds put through it. Love that gun I carry it everywhere, reason being I live in Florida so we dont wear to much cover up down here when im not at work its jeans or shorts and a tee shirt so carrying anything much bigger is just too obvious. You wont regret purchasing one. Only thing I really have to complain about is the sights when I try to use them. Most of my shotting is during the day and the laser is pretty much nothing at high noon.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Smitty79 said:


> I sure hope you are all right. I want one. I just want the price to drop.


I agree. They are a first class little blaster, but not for what they want for them now.


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

I certainly hope they don't discontinue them, great little mouse guns and very affordable. I did get to try one before I decided on a S&W Bodyguard, nothing wrong with the LCP (and lightyears better for me than the Kel Tec) but the Bodyguard's trigger is just that tiny bit more suited for me. I have 5 other Rugers, all excellent weapons, and two of my wife's girlfriends love their LCP's. 

I wish I could shoot a 9mm or 40 S&W mousegun with any degree of accuracy, but alas, I'm not that good. The .380 ACP round may have it's downsides, for me it is the perfect anytime, all the time carry caliber.


----------



## smitty901 (Sep 13, 2013)

That does not sound right . The LCP is a huge seller for Ruger.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, about 4 months ago I was at a local dealer and told him I have a P95. He said they're great guns but it's the last model year for them. I posted that on the Ruger forum and got blasted by several other commenters saying, no way, fantastic seller, Military is buying them, yada, yada, yada. Guess what? A week or two ago somebody happened to be looking at Ruger's site and noticed the P95 was no longer listed. They said they contacted Ruger directly about it and Ruger's response was that he line was being discontinued. 

So................ don't be surprised if the LCP goes the same way. Just like the P95 it's been a great seller but I think Ruger is trying to come up with something new and different so they can sell the next wave of gun that everyone needs. How many people need mouse guns? There have been a lot of them sold over the past several years and the market may be getting saturated. I think Ruger has another idea in the works for a new model to stimulate more sales.


----------



## lowendrider (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd have to agree with some of the posts..I don't see them going anywhere. They sell to dang many of them. I picked my NRA addition about a year and half ago and love it. Definitely not "fun" to shoot but I can pop it in my pocket holster and go!


----------



## Sgt01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't see Ruger discontinuing it. It's got to be one of the most popular 380's ever! Super compact, uber reliable, etc. Besides, if they had plans on discontinuing the little blaster I don't think they would have taken the effort in improving the sights and trigger with the "Gen 2" model that they released not too awful long ago.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sgt01 said:


> Can't see Ruger discontinuing it. It's got to be one of the most popular 380's ever! Super compact, uber reliable, etc. Besides, if they had plans on discontinuing the little blaster I don't think they would have taken the effort in improving the sights and trigger with the "Gen 2" model that they released not too awful long ago.


Agreed, they put a lot into it but I bought one and it's in the process of being sold again. It's too small for my hands and I can't maintain a consistent, comfortable grip on it. I've got a couple Bersa 380CC's and they are much more comfortable to shoot. My hands are not extremely large, probably about average size for a guy 6'2", it's just not that comfortable a gun to shoot consistently. Probably a great carry weapon because of it's small size but I do a lot of range shooting and I like to be able to shoot what I carry regularly. It's just not fun with that gun. But they've sold a ton of them, so I'm sure they will be around for a long time.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

One of my acquaintances owns a gun shop where I hang around more than I, probably, should. (I should be on the payroll.) He gave his wife a Ruger LCP with the laser on it, and everything. She loves to carry it; and absolutely hates to shoot it. Someone's always kidding her that she needs to practice; and her usual reply is, '_That's what the laser is for!_' I've mentioned it to her husband; but I don't know how to say it to her; ....... she, still, needs to practice!

It took me the better part of 3 years to pick out my own, 'mouse gun'. (Really!) I looked at everything; and several times little Seecamp pistols at really attractive prices were offered to me; but, I didn't bite. I finally settled on a Beretta, 'Alley Cat'. (That's a, 'Tomcat' with an XS front sight.) The reason, 'Why' I finally chose this little pistol is because it felt so good in my hand. The extra wide backstrap allows me to transition down from a full-size pistol without realizing that my self-defense gun just got a lot smaller; and, to my mind, that's a very good thing!

I use the heck out of it; and with a soft Pearce wrap-around grip - once you get used to the trigger - it shoots nice 'n straight, and is a pleasure to use! (In 32 ACP it just ain't got no real power, and will never be anything but a decent little BUG.)


----------



## WOP2 (Jun 20, 2015)

lowendrider said:


> I'd have to agree with some of the posts..I don't see them going anywhere. They sell to dang many of them. I picked my NRA addition about a year and half ago and love it. Definitely not "fun" to shoot but I can pop it in my pocket holster and go!


With the introduction of the P238 from Sigarms, the LCP might go the way of the Dodo bird. On the other hand, if you can continue to get an Elsie P for under 300 bucks, its an affordable alternative. I have a love/hate relationship with mine. Easy to carry, so I do carry it always, but the trigger pull is awfully long.


----------

